# Po' Boy's official thread



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I just wanted to give you guys an update on Po' Boy, and in relation Kashi. Specifically about how different each of their personalities are. I guess I anticipated temperamental differences, but even their schedules are different too!

Things I have noticed about Po' Boy within the past month or so that I've had him is that... well, there is definitely a reason why he's so chubby :roll:

Not only was he on kitten food, this chubster wakes up periodically throughout the day to eat! :lol: I thought maybe it's because he didn't have a proper light schedule before, so his perception of day/night was all messed up... but I was wrong. He's had a steady light schedule for a month now, and he will come out to eat around twice during the day :lol:

He's also not as secretive as Kashi in his cage. While Kashi sleeps in his igloo on his side (and absolutely refuses to sleep out in the open), Po' Boy, in short, does not care who sees him :lol: I will usually find him faceplanting on TOP of his snuggle sack instead of inside. Of course, when he hears a human approach, though, he's a hissing fussy ball of quills :roll:

Po' Boy is also a decorator. Kashi keeps all of his things neatly where I placed them (besides dragging his bunny stuffy into his house at times, or flinging it in his cage somewhere).... but not Po' Boy. Po' Boy must always redecorate. Where ever I place the food dish and the water dish is NOT good enough. Nor is where I keep his wheel! :lol: He pushes the wheel away from the wall towards the middle of the cage so that he can go potty in the corner :lol: He will also push his litter (he came with a bag of recycled newspaper bedding like Yesterday's News), in to the corner where he poops.

As far as temperament, Po' Boy is most definitely the more dramatic :lol: He's slowly coming around. I managed to clip the nails on one of his feet the other day, so that's awesome progress. It took a lot of coaxing. I've found that he does not mind getting his chubby tummy rubbed. He makes less of a fuss than Kashi about it, but he still hisses in protest. He is also a lot messier when I take hm out for bonding :shock: Kashi does not usually "go" on me, but Po' Boy will go just about anywhere :lol: I don't know if it's fear related, but my boyfriend definitely did not appreciate Po' Boy anointing with his sheets, then pooping, then peeing, on his bed :lol:

I let him explore (he seems more like an explorer than Kashi). He will only do this if he is "hiding" though... so I put a light flannel towel on top of him so that he can be "inconspicuous" :lol:

So here's a picture to go along with the long post. This is Po' Boy being Mr Covert Ops (AKA exploring "inconspicuously")


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yay! I've been wondering how Po Boy was doing...... Sooooo funny! What a character! Just like having kids-- you think you have it all figured out, then the second one comes along..... Can't wait to hear more about his adventures!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

Awwwww look at that little face..he is such a cutie


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe....that's so cute! It is so cool to see their different personalities. Harvey seems to have no schedule at all, except to sleep during the time the light is on. He will wheel at different times through the night (but he does like to run a lot). Izzy is out of her bed at 9:00 when the light goes off. She nibbles, drinks, wheels, nibbles some more. She's doesn't run as much as Harvey, but she likes her dig box. Po' Boy is adorable and I love that picture of him under the sheet.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Po' Boy is a little stunner.  And that picture should be next to the definition of 'inconspicuous' in the dictionary! :lol: 

How is his weight loss going?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just adorable!!! I love his Mr. Covert Ops picture!!!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Sounds like an interesting boy! Love the picture.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Po'Boy, you are so stealthy!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

readthebook2 said:


> Yay! I've been wondering how Po Boy was doing...... Sooooo funny! What a character! Just like having kids-- you think you have it all figured out, then the second one comes along..... Can't wait to hear more about his adventures!


Seriously! I didn't realize how different hedgehogs could be! It's been really fun discovering all the little quirks Po' Boy has. Kashi is so well-behaved so it's been quite fun getting to know one with such an attitude :lol:



hanhan27 said:


> Po' Boy is a little stunner.  And that picture should be next to the definition of 'inconspicuous' in the dictionary! :lol:
> 
> How is his weight loss going?


Weight loss has not been going so well  He still can't roll up in a full ball, but he has dropped a few grams. I think maybe it just depends on when I weigh him though :lol: We'll keep trying. I'm afraid to put him on an even lower fat food because he has dry skin >_>

Thanks everyone! I'm going to keep working with him. Hopefully he will become as trusting as Kashi one day ^_^


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm so glad you started this thread. I think about you and your two a lot. Hope everyone is well. My Persephone is about as opposite Po' Boy as she can be. She is 237 grams as of yesterday and Is almost 6 months. I can't keep weight on her so it fascinates me to see Po' Boy and hear how adventurous he is! And how he has no trouble keeping weight on


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love to hear how different they are! Po' Boy is definitely his own man!

Zoey was so completely different than Cholla. When we got Pepper, I thought she would just be a mix of the two - but somehow she did everything completely differently than either of them! What personalities!

It was good to hear about how Po' Boy is doing.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww Po' Boy sounds like Sasha. I'm glad he's settling in and is enjoying being an interior designer lol


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello everyone!

So here's a long overdue Po' Boy update.
I managed to get a hilarious photo of Po' Boy while cleaning his cage today:









As you can see, he is still a grump :lol: We're working on it though! The other day he willingly wheeled in front of my boyfriend, my sister, my sister's friend and I (even if he was hissing and huffing whilst running aha)! He is very much an explorer, but he does not trust me enough to let me see his whole face yet :roll:

We're going to try the whole nail clipping ordeal again tonight. Wish us luck!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

What a ferocious face! :lol: Haha, he is way too cute! I can't get enough of grumpy hedgie faces! Good luck on nail clipping!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

No progress to update about for Po' Boy, unfortunately  The poor guy is still so grumpy! He doesn't stop hissing while I have him out at all, and I haven't even tried petting him yet because I know he's not ready for that. Plus, I am much more allergic to him than Kashi (who gives me a mild case of hives and some sneezes), which makes handling him very difficult. PO' BOY, Y U NO ACCEPT THE LOVE I GIVE YOU?!?!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

But he is still such a lovable angel!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

But he is still such a lovable angel!!!


----------



## elithranielle (Apr 14, 2012)

Po' Boy sounds a lot like my Kreme when I got him. Kreme was very different from Cookie, too. Love his grumpy little face. And so chubby! Wish my hedgies are a little chubbier, too.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Update on Po' Boy!

Well, he just ignores his snuggle sacks, and he can't fit through the opening of the puzzle piece house or the igloo... so he chooses to sleep in a corner out in the open :| I don't know  lol!

But here's a cute picture of him sleeping in the mess he created with his food bowl:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh look at him! 

Chloe has taken to sleeping UNDER a pile of snuggle sacks... sometimes she gets in one... but it's always one in the middle of the pile... such interesting beings.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

When it was hot like these days, Tangelo woud just sleep in a tight ball or lay on his side in his litter box :roll: sometimes even under his liners. He look like a big boy, maybe he had trouble entering his hedgiebag?


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

he is so BIG... !! :shock:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Very handsome! Cute! People, he is just big boned and muscular!!!!!


----------

